# Farnham



## Donaill (28 Oct 2005)

Did my 13 K today. Wooohooo. 2 weeks left.   Wooohooo ;D


----------



## NiTz (29 Oct 2005)

Congrats! How many blisters? hehehe 

Good luck with the 2 next weeks! Dont give up!


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## Donaill (29 Oct 2005)

Blisters....  «even through the gell and bandages. Talk about "happy feet"...


----------



## Jordan411 (29 Oct 2005)

Hmm, I'm wondering who this is. I'm 214E and my 13.5k is this Friday. You're 212E aren't you? Nice to see a fellow BMQ guy on army.ca


----------



## Donaill (30 Oct 2005)

212E... Bite your tongue      I'm 213E   Wooohooo


----------



## Freerider (30 Oct 2005)

Good job guys keep it up! BMQ SQ was the best summer ever for me. Have fun...


----------



## NiTz (31 Oct 2005)

Freerider said:
			
		

> Good job guys keep it up! BMQ SQ was the best summer ever for me. Have fun...



Are you crazy??  

hehehe... yeah theyll have fun! For sure, they will!!!!!


Cheers !

Nitz


----------



## Freerider (1 Nov 2005)

Ha ha ya they will have fun. Just remember ..... stay clean.


----------



## NiTz (1 Nov 2005)

Donaill said:
			
		

> Blisters....  «even through the gell and bandages. Talk about "happy feet"...



Consider yourself lucky... The MIR couldn't get any bandages or tape for me during my BMQ so I used that gun tape on my blisters.. it worked but not as well as second skins...


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## Freerider (1 Nov 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Consider yourself lucky... The MIR couldn't get any bandages or tape for me during my BMQ so I used that gun tape on my blisters.. it worked but not as well as second skins...



GUNTAPE ON BLISTERS!? My god I can't even imagine doing that.  The most I used guntape for on my BMW/SQ was to make wallets for my staff because it was apparently my talent.


----------



## jarko (2 Nov 2005)

How long is basic now?


----------



## 23007 (2 Nov 2005)

Guntape on blisters works great!...but nothing works better than dry socks and a good ole pair of broken-in boots!!


----------



## NiTz (2 Nov 2005)

yeah gun tape worked well...  Yeah, dry socks... kinda hard to find some after 4 days in the field without any sunshine...

The new BMQ is now 13 weeks. It used to be 10, mine was 11 and now its 13. 


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## alexpb (3 Nov 2005)

Pretty sure mine is only 11 too. Starts Nov 21st, ends Feb. 24th but gotta add in the matter of leave for the x-mas holidays so its around 11 weeks.


----------



## NiTz (3 Nov 2005)

yes, yours may be 11 weeks but it's surely the last one, because I already met people in st-jean that were on 13 weeks courses while I was still there.l

Cheers!


nitz


----------

